# Junevia Lapel Watch, Was This Movement Replaced ?



## Calico (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi, I was hoping someone could tell me if this vintage watch was originally a mechanical wind-up that has been converted to a battery powered movement ?

The pin mechanism, case, dial face, etc make me think 1940's or so but it has a harley 3572 movement 5 jewels unadjusted movement with a battery.

It has obviously been tinkered with, as you can see by the metal on the inside of the back case.

It's a Junevia Swiss watch and the case is marked several times inside, which seems to mainly be in reference to the gold plating of the case.

The back of the pin mechanism is marked 'METAL PLAQUE OR G' which I assume refers to being gold plated.

On the other side is a mark, like a headstone with the letters 'DG' inside.

I see Juvenia has been around for a while and this particular movement is Swiss but I'm not sure they originally came together.

Cool watch though, there are music notes on the face, and PAN or a satyr engraved on the one side of the pin, music notes on the other with a music note holding them together ?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

It looks to me like a relatively modern watch so the movement would be original. I'd guess it was made some time in the 1990s.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Calico said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone could tell me if this vintage watch was originally a mechanical wind-up that has been converted to a battery powered movement ?
> 
> The pin mechanism, case, dial face, etc make me think 1940's or so but it has a harley 3572 movement 5 jewels unadjusted movement with a battery.
> 
> ...


Hi

I would say that piece is from the 50's or 60's, I've seen a few junevia pins/brooches and they have all had good quality jewelled handwind movements, the company was still trading when the quartz revolution came so it's possible that the watch came with quartz engine but highly unlikely IMHO, the quartz in there is too new in my opinion to have come with that watch, I very much like the musical notes dial.

wook


----------



## Calico (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you both. I deal in vintage jewelry (not watches) and the pin mechanism and hinge points to a 1940's-60's timeframe, leaning more towards the earlier. If you look at the open case pic you can see where the metal has been snipped to fit the movement, I doubt the company would have let the watch leave the factory like that. Thanks again.


----------

